# Anfänger in MySql – Tabelle mit Inhalt füllen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich dachte ich beschäftige mich mal ein klein wenig mit MySQL um da ein wenig was von zu verstehen, weniger um das großartig einzusetzen.
Ich hab mir mal die Doku von http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de angeschaut und versucht die Befehle mit phpmyadmin auszuprobieren. Ich habe jetzt mal eine Tabelle erzeugt und will diese nun mit Inhalt füllen. Ich habe mal das beispiel aus der Doku mit den Haustieren genommen.

nun versuche ich per

```
INSERT INTO haustier -> VALUES ('Puffball','Diane','Hamster','w','1999-03-30',NULL);
```
da bekomme ich aber ein Fehler:


> #1064 - You have an error in your SQL syntax;



Muss ich irgendwie noch Spalten oder sowas mit angeben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## sheel (4. Juni 2013)

Hi

dieser -> gehört da nicht hin.

Und ja, Spaltennamen.
Ohne irgendwelche Anführungszeichen

```
INSERT INTO haustier(spaltenname,spaltenname,spaltenname) VALUES ....
```
6 Stück eben statt 3


----------



## youza (4. Juni 2013)

Du kannst es theoretisch auch ohne Spaltennamen machen musst dann aber eben für jede Spalte einen Wert mitgeben aber sauberer ist es wie Sheel es schreibt mit den Spaltennamen.


----------

